# Delhi Evening Blues



## yogibear2011 (Dec 25, 2011)

Its either the despicable joints where you see the grizzly pot bellied lechers ogling at equally disgusting examples of human kind or the snooty n snobbish who would look through the "hoi plloi". To add insult to injury is the fact that people see ulterior motives even in a harmless compliment.... 

So the net result is that either you get yourself into the private party circle which is as good as climbing the Mt. Everest or stick to the proven names which at least adhere to the standards!

The so called international food is not even vaguely related to the stuff which you get back home. Only a couple of places do practice what they profess.

So for me its the good old TGIF or Xes Cafe to spend the evenings at. I was hoping that somebody could point out a couple of other places where I could keep my sensibilities and corporeal being intact and still have a great time!:ranger:


----------

